# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  PALM OS

## Lan-mak

Вообщем сталкнулся с такой проблемой... Появился у меня Palm LifeDrive
Но есть проблема, от него только шнуры... дров нету...

Может у кого-нибудь завалялся диск или программы И?

----------

